# Caesar Creek Musky



## Cat Fancy

Got this Musky out of Caesar on a crappie jig


----------



## Cat Fancy




----------



## dytmook

nice.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Cat Fancy said:


> View attachment 234510


Eater?


----------



## garhtr

Nice ! 


Saugeye Tom said:


> Eater?


 They are delicious, meat is white and Flakey . Enjoy


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ive ate some young ones they are Delicious and a stocked fish just like ol saugs


----------



## Cat Fancy

Cooked it in the smoker like salmon, very good.


----------



## 9Left

nice toothy fish!


----------



## walleye28

No reason they wouldn't be good, esox family are awesome eaters! I like smaller ones just at the legal size, clears out some of the hammer handles.


----------



## burnsj5

I am not a fan of pike and would imagine it's similar to muskie, glad you were able to enjoy it. 

Haha way to many "hammer handles" at CC, glad they are being thinned out.


----------



## MuskyFan

They will be restocked again, a couple thousand in CC (approx. 1 fish per acre, 9"-10"), in ODNR's Muskie stocking program. Going after them again today.


----------



## Cat Fancy

MuskyFan said:


> They will be restocked again, a couple thousand in CC (approx. 1 fish per acre, 9"-10"), in ODNR's Muskie stocking program. Going after them again today.


Any advice on Musky out of Caesar Creek?


----------



## burnsj5

MuskyFan said:


> They will be restocked again, a couple thousand in CC (approx. 1 fish per acre, 9"-10"), in ODNR's Muskie stocking program. Going after them again today.


That is what I found to be humorous in regards to the comment about removing hammer handles. The state stocks "hammer handles" every year in our muskie program lakes. 

Cat fancy I don't think you will get much advice on fishing muskie out there. People in general don't speak to much about it but also if you're going to keep muskie which are normally released by most guys targeting them I wouldn't expect much positive feedback. Glad you actually ate the fish though. 

Good lucky musky fan it's been tough out there.


----------



## 9Left

Cat Fancy said:


> Any advice on Musky out of Caesar Creek?



Yup... launch your boat at the north pool ramp... As you leave the ramp in your boat,make a right like you're going towards the 73 bridge ... fish the entire shoreline on your left side( as your looking at the 73 bridge) big Mepps spinners, big swimbaits, crank baits.


----------



## Cat Fancy

9Left said:


> Yup... launch your boat at the north pool ramp... As you leave the ramp in your boat,make a right like you're going towards the 73 bridge ... fish the entire shoreline on your left side( as your looking at the 73 bridge) big Mepps spinners, big swimbaits, crank baits.


Thanks for the advice!


----------



## 9Left

sure thing...I don't mind giving people advice and spots for Muskie fishing because… Well… catching them does not exactly come easy.


----------



## Cat Fancy

I am not a huge threat to the Musky population either, I usually just fish with whatever I think can catch the widest range of fish. This one hit a crappie jig and is the first I have ever caught. Fishing is my hobby several months a year, but I do believe in "catch and fillet" of legal fish.


----------



## burnsj5

Cat Fancy said:


> I am not a huge threat to the Musky population either, I usually just fish with whatever I think can catch the widest range of fish. This one hit a crappie jig and is the first I have ever caught. Fishing is my hobby several months a year, but I do believe in "catch and fillet" of legal fish.


Nothing wrong with taking legal fish and eating them. Do your thing man, my personal decision to be a catch photo release guy doesn't mean everyone else has to be and it's your right to do so as long as your within the regs. My hope to pull a 50" and all the large bass I've pulled out of there is why I release plus I'm not a big fish eater. Have a good one man.


----------



## MuskyFan

Cat Fancy said:


> Any advice on Musky out of Caesar Creek?


They have been tough this year. Some of the places I hooked up with them a couple of years ago have dried up. Most were around deeper grass beds while bass fishing but I guess the beds dried out. Smaller ones will hang around fall downs and hit small spinnerbaits. Crankbaits along rocks work, too.

Went out yesterday and got hit with that storm right off the bat. Don't think I've seen CC that churned up. Watched people try to run south back the ramps and they were getting pounded. We just put on rain gear and worked a north facing bank until it passed. Winds were a bitch. Moved up the river since I heard the white bass were up there (I took a friend who wanted some). Saw a couple schools up near the 380 bridge but no Muskie (although I heard one guy caught one).


----------



## Cat Fancy

The Musky I caught came from the Furnas shores area, appeared to be nicked up from spawning. I have seen pics and heard of many large Musky up in the creek when the white bass are running. I have seen a few myself where Anderson fork and Caesar creek come together. Good luck to you all.


----------



## BITE-ME

Very sad... having trouble biting my tongue


----------



## garhtr

I know this is a controversial subject but I'd rather see someone kill and eat one than keep one out of the water for ten minutes on a hot day taking a dozen pics then dropping the sure to die fish overboard and that happens all the time.
I see little difference in keeping a muskie than keeping a hybrid or saugeye, they're all pretty tasty and won't reproduce. I probably am not going to do it but if someone does it legally I'm okay with it. I just don't see great numbers of musky kept, I see greater numbers of fish abused.
Just my opinion and I know my opinion doesn't really matter 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## MuskyFan

That's what CPR is for...catch, photograph, release. But do it quickly. Keep the fish in the water (net) until you're ready to snap a picture. Then get it back into the water immediately. 

The same thing happens to bass so it isn't just a Muskie thing. I guess the way to look at it is only hold the fish as long as you can hold your breath. For most of us that is under a minute. If Michael Phelps catches a Muskie I guess it is just screwed.


----------



## burnsj5

BITE-ME said:


> Very sad... having trouble biting my tongue


Can only practice what you feel is best and try to educate those interested in listening. At least he ate it as opposed to the guys at ramps or on the water who state they just kill them for eating all of their crappie. 

Really if it mattered to the state they would increase length limits but as long as they look at it as a put and take resource with liberal limits not much will change.


----------



## matticito

Cat Fancy said:


> Thanks for the advice!


I have heard if you target bass you often catch musky by mistake. Spinner baits and stuff. They make things like rooster tails, but huge and for musky.


----------



## Ol'Bassman

Cat Fancy said:


> Any advice on Musky out of Caesar Creek?


Yeah, catch and release.


----------



## Ol'Bassman

Any of you interested in joining a musky club that helps raise those advanced fingerlings that are stocked every year?


----------



## MuskyFan

burnsj5 said:


> Can only practice what you feel is best and try to educate those interested in listening. At least he ate it as opposed to the guys at ramps or on the water who state they just kill them for eating all of their crappie.
> 
> Really if it mattered to the state they would increase length limits but as long as they look at it as a put and take resource with liberal limits not much will change.


Muskies eat far less crappie than the average crappie fisherman. And killing a state resource just because you think it's a trash fish is illegal.


----------



## burnsj5

MuskyFan said:


> Muskies eat far less crappie than the average crappie fisherman. And killing a state resource just because you think it's a trash fish is illegal.


I agree with all of that and aware of wanton waste. I don't agree with cat fancy but he's within his rights. I think it would be better to voice complaints to the state and request a raised muskie length. I don't see Ohio with a need for a 50" trophy length because that seems unrealisitc but I'd be happy with anything over 40's or mid 40's perhaps. 
I don't even bother wasting my breath on guys that talk about killing them just because, just nod my head "ok" and continue on my way.


----------



## garhtr

I don't musky fish anywhere near as much as I did in past years but the biggest problem I ever saw was the mishandling of fish. I see no way of solving that problem. 
I think far more are killed accidentally and released than killed and eaten.
All you can do is try to educate anglers on better release methods. Thankfully I'm yet to meet anyone killing them for eating crappie, that is a tough pill to swallow
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## burnsj5

garhtr said:


> I don't musky fish anywhere near as much as I did in past years but the biggest problem I ever saw was the mishandling of fish. I see no way of solving that problem.
> I think far more are killed accidentally and released than killed and eaten.
> All you can do is try to educate anglers on better release methods. Thankfully I'm yet to meet anyone killing them for eating crappie, that is a tough pill to swallow
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


I think one comment if I remember correctly was "If I catch em I rip their gill plates out, good for nothings". From a guy who was going full wake in no wake with his 9.9 to run to his crappie tree he thought we were about to invade. Hard to say if I really believed him or not. Misshandling can certainly be an issue but hard to say without much research on delayed mortality. I've always been a blue cat or bass guy when water temps get up there but am really wondering why I bother. I see tons of boats musky fishing with water temps in the 80's for prolonged periods, some of the muskie based organizations hold tournaments in August annually. I guess people should just do what they think is best and then not share it on the internet haha.


----------



## 9Left

BITE-ME said:


> Very sad... having trouble biting my tongue



... good job biting your tongue... personally, I thought this thread would have been locked days ago...


----------

